# fahre am Freitag knackig - wer fährt mit ?



## Bergbulle (29. August 2001)

Hallo MTBler - 

ich fahre am Freitag , 17:30 Uhr ab Hohemark ca 30 km 
in der grünen Hölle Hochtaunus :

- Hohemark Single Trail Richtung Altkönig
- Steilabhang Richtung Fuchstanz
- Fuchstanz ein LIFT einstecken ( oder RedBull ? )
- Downhill Strecke hoch Richtung Feldberg
- Am Feldberg einen Capuchino schlürfen
- Downhill Fuchstanz
- Single Trail hoch Altkönig
- Single Trail Abfahrt Hohemark ( neue Strecke entdeckt ! )

Wer Lust hat, einfach durchklingeln : 0160 - 831 60 70

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Lutz (29. August 2001)

Tja, normal würde ich die Gelgenheit nicht auslassen, nur muß ich am Freitag abend die "Klamotten" für unser Grillfest einkaufen und organisieren. 
Wenn Du willst, kannst Du aber am Samstag zu unserer Vereinsfeier kommen und mit uns ein wenig klönen und Fleisch rösten. Wie wäre es? Das mit dem Biken können wir evtl. nächste Woche mal machen, sofern ich nicht wieder Arbeit für zwei zu tun habe...
Also bis dann und Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbulle (30. August 2001)

OK - lass uns doch ´mal Dienstag festhalten - oder ?
So ab 17:30 Uhr Hohemark ?
Ich kann auch woanders hin fahren, z.b. Einstieg am Kronberger
Schwimmbad, von dort gibt´s nen schönen Single Trail
auf den Altkönig...


Steffen
DerohneHelmdenKopfindenBodensteckenwollte...


----------

